# wheres the voltage regulator?



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

my gas and temp gauges arent working and other people have had the same problem and it was the voltage regulator, but i dont know what it is. i did a search and looked in my haynes manual and my fsm. on the pathfinder you have to take the whole dash off, but on other cars its on the back of the cluster. does anyone know where it is on the b14? is it the tan box on the back of my cluster with the pink and green wires going to it?

i just found a picture of a voltage regulator from a b12.
http://community.webshots.com/photo/73449102/73450200EhlYEb
that has 3 wires coming from it though.

heres my cluster.









heres the inside of the tan box, if that helps.
it doesnt look like the wires that come from it connect to my cluster at all though.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

nobody knows?


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

im not sure where the regulator is but the little box on the back of the cluster, looks to me, that its the chime. that round disk is a pizeo electric buzzer.

here down load the fsm from this thread: clicky 

its a sticky on the top of this forum. lots of good info in those stickies. if you get some time to kill read them all, as allot of the info comes in handy for the future.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

ok it just dawned on me the voltage reg is part of / inside of the alternator / generator. if you can download the factory service manual look on el-38 its part 11 in the diagram. im not even sure you can buy that seperatly, and i think it would be so much easier to just replace the whole damn alternator that any extra charges for a rebuilt one would be worth it.

edit:
sorry for the double post!


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

but isnt there a dashboard voltage regulator too?
thats what the problem is i think.
i need a new alternator too, as of last night, so i guess ill see if it works after i do that.
i already looked in the fsm and could find anything about the dashboard voltage regulator.


----------

